# Michigan top bar mentor



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

topbar beekeepers are a bit spread out. You can find lots of good advice on this forum, or on some topbar beekeeping facebook pages. We're here to help each other out. The Thinking Beekeeper is a good topbar book to get you started. Then Phil Chandler's topbar book for the rest.


----------



## Pokeyjeeper (Jul 10, 2017)

Thank you I'm not on Facebook and I've read almost all the post here the club I joined has no top bar beeks and no mentor to help me as I'm doing something that is out of the norm kind of frustrating I do have dr. Mangum book coming just looking for some local help too I will say this next year I will have many more top bar hives and nucleus for sale just to show them top bars do work


----------



## trishbookworm (Jun 25, 2016)

If you have a way to check the Michigan State Beekeeper's Assoc for their past presenters, there was a presentation there on Top Bar Hives. The presenter was Matt Tanaka. He is in the UP. He has top bars survive the winter.

Good luck! Keep giving them space. And look up whether your area has a summer dearth, to be sure your hive as the resources to make winter bees...


----------



## Pokeyjeeper (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks for the tip trish I've got feed out as we were in a dearth and will keep it out until they cluster this fall


----------

